# I'm no luthier but.......



## Kenbo (Jan 24, 2016)

I've been working for some time now on making my own ukulele. It's been quite a process and I've enjoyed every minute of it. There will be a build video series starting next week on my Youtube channel for those who are interested. Either way, here she is.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 11


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 24, 2016)

Well heck, that looks like a small 4 string guitar

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## scrimman (Jan 24, 2016)

Really, REALLY nice, Ken!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 24, 2016)

WAY cool long time no see.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 24, 2016)

Too cool! Kit or from scratch?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 24, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Too cool! Kit or from scratch?


Did this one complete from scratch. Everything from cutting the fret board by hand to soaking, heating and bending the body. There was a definitely learning curve for every process but I really enjoyed it. Sounds great too. African mahogany body, maple neck, maple bindings and walnut fret board.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 24, 2016)

As is everything I've seen out of your shop, outstanding work Ken! Good to see you back, been a long time. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 24, 2016)

Tony said:


> As is everything I've seen out of your shop, outstanding work Ken! Good to see you back, been a long time. Tony


You are right, but can you believe that squirrel's nest of a cable hanging out over the table in the right side of the first picture? No way I could live with a shop that sloppy!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 24, 2016)

SENC said:


> You are right, but can you believe that squirrel's nest of a cable hanging out over the table in the right side of the first picture? No way I could live with a shop that sloppy!



I know right?!?!?!

It must be nice to have a shop to work in and a separate one to photograph your stuff in

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Jan 24, 2016)

Tony said:


> I know right?!?!?!
> 
> It must be nice to have a shop to work in and a separate one to photograph your stuff in


I bet you are right! The one we see is a photo studio set up like a shop. I'd like to see the shop where the work is actually done!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## phinds (Jan 24, 2016)

Well, you may not have been a luthier when you started but you are now ! Great job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 25, 2016)

Ken, you never cease to amaze me! Great job, once again.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 27, 2016)

I hope he sings better than tiny Tim...?.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 27, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> I hope he sings better than tiny Tim...?.....



My deaf dog used to love my singing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 27, 2016)

That's sweet Ken! That's another project I have on my bucket list...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 13, 2016)

Will you post the link to the build please? My wife wants one for Xmas. Mum was the year of the Xmas she wants it so I got that going for me...


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Will you post the link to the build please? My wife wants one for Xmas. Mum was the year of the Xmas she wants it so I got that going for me...



























There are 8 more parts. I will post them after work tonight.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank you, just watched the first video. You should have asked me for the koa, since you are the "cool kid" I could have hooked you up on the "uke" lol I have sent an urn to Canada and it wasn't that bad of a price...

Prolly wouldn't have a thickness sander now though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Thank you, just watched the first video. You should have asked me for the koa, since you are the "cool kid" I could have hooked you up on the "uke" lol I have sent an urn to Canada and it wasn't that bad of a price...
> 
> Prolly wouldn't have a thickness sander now though...



If some Koa were to come my way, I wouldn't be opposed to making myself another Uke. Maybe even a Tenor this time.


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Kenbo (Oct 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 15, 2016)

Ken, you are a badass! Not only did you start over after being led astray by the 6% scale error on the plans, but you did the whole damn project left handed! You've got the patience of a saint!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 15, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Ken, you are a badass! Not only did you start over after being led astray by the 6% scale error on the plans, but you did the whole damn project left handed! You've got the patience of a saint!



Most folks don't notice that I am left handed......what they also don't notice is that during quite a few of my shows, I keep switching hands for things like marking, cutting, sanding, filing etc. Although my primary function with my left hand is eating and writing ( I can print with my right hand) I can pretty much use both hands equally at most tasks and I don't even think about what hand is the correct one to use for me because they both are. It's odd really but that's just the way it is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 27, 2016)

Awesome job and great video skills! I really enjoyed all the segments.
Tom


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2016)

Ken I meant to reply to this thread one Sunday but had the grand kids over and forgot. I will not lie and say that I watched all these videos, but I DID spot check a few of them and watched most of the last one. I hope to watch them all one day and if I ever build a uke I will definitely watch the entire series. I dang sure watched enough to realize what a talented woodworker and fine human being you are (as if I didn't know - that was for newbie consumption).

Excellent work my friend and the performance made me want to look for a "BUY MY CD HERE!" link.


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Ken I meant to reply to this thread one Sunday but had the grand kids over and forgot. I will not lie and say that I watched all these videos, but I DID spot check a few of them and watched most of the last one. I hope to watch them all one day and if I ever build a uke I will definitely watch the entire series. I dang sure watched enough to realize what a talented woodworker and fine human being you are (as if I didn't know - that was for newbie consumption).
> 
> Excellent work my friend and the performance made me want to look for a "BUY MY CD HERE!" link.




Thanks Kevin. I don't think anyone would want to buy a CD of me singing and playing anything but hey, anything is possible. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 7, 2018)

Great Job Kenbo! Very nice uke!


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 8, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> Great Job Kenbo! Very nice uke!



Thanks Jeff. This one was a lot of fun.


----------

